# Headset Kauf Beratung



## Diabeetus94 (13. September 2018)

Hallo liebe  PC-G Community,
ich hab seit  Jahren folgendes Problem  , ich finde kein geeignetes für meinen dicken Schädel. 
Ich hab bisjetzt alles erdenkliche Probiert  und getestet an Headsets oder Kopfhörer.
Wirklich alles und ich hab mich stets an Premium Headsets bedient , da ich auf jedenfall etwas Komfortables haben möchte.
Problem bei mir ist egal welches Over Ear  HS, verursacht bei  mir nach längerem Tragen  extremen Druck oder einfach nur Kopfschmerzen.
Deswegen musste ich mich mit billigen Logitech H390 Skype Headsets  zufrieden geben , welche On Ear sind.
Ich hab  folgende Headsets getestet:
-Sennheiser Game Zero
-Logitech  G430 / G35 kabel
-Triton 720
-Beyerdynamics mmx300 
-Steelseries V2 / Arctis 5 

Wie ihr sehen könnt wirklich das beste was es damals und heute aufm Markt gab/gibt.
Am besten im gesamt Paket waren wirklich  die Beyerdynamic MMX300. Ortung und Mic waren einfach nur Göttlich.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt komplett verzweifelt weil ich den Unterschied zwischen all den Headsets gespürt habe zu meiner Logitech Gurke.

Gibt es evtl ein Kopfhörer mit oder ohne Mikrofon , was auf meinen Schädel passt ? Oder On Ear Headsets  welche für alles gut sind heißt Zocken, Musik hören
Ich bin wirklich kein Audio Experte, der wirklich auf jedes Detail achtet .
Hauptsache es klingt klar und natürlich , nicht etwa Künstlich .

Würden Evtl die Beyerdynamic Aventho   sich eignen auch zum Orten von Gegnern ? und allgemein fürs die Nutzung am Pc.
Preis Technisch liegt meine grenze wirklich bei 300-400 Euro  . 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir  Tipps geben.
Und jetzt schon mal tut mir leid falls ich komisch geschrieben habe , hatte Frühschicht und bin nicht auf Geistiger Höhe.

Mit herzlichem Gruß


----------



## Zybba (13. September 2018)

Sony MDR-1A sind die bequemsten Stereokopfhörer die ich kenne. Vor allem durch das geringe Gewicht und die weichen Ohrpolster. Inwieweit die Kopfgröße ein Problem sein könnte, weiß ich nicht.
Soundtechnisch gibts in der gleichen Preisklasse aber bessere.
Ich besitze sie selbst, wechsel dann aber manchmal auf meinen weniger bequemen Kopfhörer. Aber nur für Spiele in denen Sound wirklich wichtig ist,


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2018)

Wo wohnst du denn? Vlt gibt es ja nen Laden, wo du auch mal was antesten kannst? Wenn du kein Audioexperte bist, wären aber schon 100-200€ mehr als gut genug.  

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Kopfhörer angesehen, die du schon getestet hast, aber hast du mal einen mit diesem Bauprinzip gehabt: https://www.thomann.de/de/akg_k702.htm

Die Schlaufe liegt auf dem Kopf, der Bügel geht über den Kopf, insgesamt entlastet das dann die Spannung, die auf dem Kopfhörer lastet. Ach ja: soll es ein offener oder geschlossener Kopfhörer sein? Letzterer dichtet nach außen ab, du hörst also weniger von Außengeräuschen, dafür sind diese meist etwas schwerer.


----------



## Zybba (14. September 2018)

Mein Vorschlag ist geschlossen.
Das hatte ich nicht bedacht. Die offenen Bauweise ergibt in diesem Fall evtl. echt mehr Sinn!


----------



## svd (14. September 2018)

Audio Technicas Kopfhörer der ATH-AD-Serie sind auch bequem zu tragen, sofern man eine geeignete Rübe besitzt. Ein großer Kopf ist sogar idealer.

Selber habe ich die ATH-AD900X, die sind ganz gut, die Höhen sind leicht betont, Bässe sind vorhanden, es fehlt aber der Druck. Ist gleichzeitig viel und dynamisch los, verlieren sie, mMn., an Präzision. 
(Es kann aber gut sein, dass meine Musikdateien einfach fürchterlich komprimiert und/oder abgemischt sind. Eine schlechte Quelle fällt viel unangenehmer auf als früher.)
Für's Gaming würde ich sie empfehlen, da machen sie sich sehr gut, musikalisch kommt's halt auf's Genre an. Klassik, Instrumental, Elektro, Sängerinnen oä. klingen gut, Metal, Drum 'n Bass usw. ein wenig dünn.

Innerhalb der Familie sind die ATH-AD900X ziemlich genau auf Mittelklasse getrimmt worden. Darunter gibt's noch die Modelle 500X und 700X, darüber die größeren Geschwister 1000X und 2000X.
(Ab den 1000X sind dann ua. auch die Materialien und die (leider stets fest verbauten) Kabel hochwertiger. )
Bei Interesse würde ich empfehlen, die Kopfhörer, entweder aus den Staaten oder Japan, zu importieren. Selbst inkl. Versand und Zoll sind die Preise dann dort, wo sie eigentlich hingehören.
In Europa zahlst du einen unverhältnismäßigen Aufschlag, dafür gibt's dann bessere Kopfhörer bei anderen Herstellern.

Zybbas MDR-1A sollen auch verdammt bequem sein. An der 3.5mm-Buchse des abnehmbaren Kabels ist ein goldener Ring. Dieser lässt sich, mit Kraftaufwand, herausdrehen.
Durch diese Modifikation werden die MDR-1A mit dem V-Moda Boompro kompatibel, das ist ganz ordentlich
und erweitert die Kopfhörer zum Headset, ohne, dass zusätzlicher Kabelsalat entsteht oder noch ein Teil auf dem Tisch stehen muss.


----------



## Zybba (14. September 2018)

svd schrieb:


> Zybbas MDR-1A sollen auch verdammt bequem sein.


Bequemere geschlossene Kopfhörer hatte ich bisher noch nicht auf. Selbst mit Brille stundenlang kein Problem!



svd schrieb:


> An der 3.5mm-Buchse des abnehmbaren Kabels ist ein goldener Ring.


Guter Punkt!
Das ist ein manchmal sehr störender Nachteil. Sony beschränkt einen durch dieses proprietäre System auf die eigene Hardware.



svd schrieb:


> Dieser lässt sich, mit Kraftaufwand, herausdrehen.


Oh man... Das wusste ich bisher nicht. 
Gerade kurz gegoogelt. Danach den goldenen Ring mit minimalen Kratzern mithilfe einer Kombizange in einer Minute entfernt.
Guter Tip!

Sonys System hat vor etwa einem Jahr dafür gesorgt, dass ich vom V-Moda wieder zum Antlion Modmic gewechselt bin.


@Diabeetus94:
Sorry für das Zweckentfremden deines Threads, aber das war gerade ein Augenöffner für mich!


----------



## Worrel (14. September 2018)

Ich hab a) auch einen großen Kopf und b) seit kurzem dieses Headset: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B073S34STP

Der Tragekomfort ist deutlich besser als bei sämtlichen bisherigen meiner Kopfhörer und für den Preis (20 Euro) gibt es überhaupt absolut null zu meckern.


----------



## Zybba (14. September 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> und für den Preis (20 Euro) gibt es überhaupt absolut null zu meckern.


Wenn ich mir seine Schmerzgrenze sowie die bisher getesteten Modelle so anschaue werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass er etwas mehr ausgeben möchte!


----------



## Diabeetus94 (14. September 2018)

Ja wie gesagt ich hab bisher anscheinend nur geschlossene Headsets unbewusst gekauft.
Hab mir jetzt die Beyerdynamic Dt990 Edition mal zum ausprobieren bestellt sind offen gebaut. Zudem sollen die Edition Modelle weniger Anpressdruck haben als die Pro Modelle.
Und ich will wirklich Qualität haben, das ist beim beyerdynamic headsets da, auch nach Jahren bezüglich Ersatzteilen. Weswegen auch der Preis erst mal keine Rolle spielt.
Falls die mir liegen werde ich wahrscheinlich die DT990 Black Special Edition zu legen. Sehen auf jedenfall schicker aus, als die Silbernen Edition.
Fehlt dann nur noch ein Mikrofon.


----------



## Zybba (15. September 2018)

Als Mikro ist das von SVD verlinkte V-Moda zu empfehlen.
Damit brauchst du wie gesagt kein zweites Kabel. Die Aufnahmequalität passt auch.

Ich persönlich fand die Kabelfernbedienung aber etwas nervig. Immerhin hat sie einen Clip. Ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## Worrel (15. September 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir seine Schmerzgrenze sowie die bisher getesteten Modelle so anschaue werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass er etwas mehr ausgeben möchte!


a) das ist (von ~80 Euro) reduziert und macht durchaus einen stabilen Eindruck
b) Das ist der erste Kopfhörer, den ich mir nicht nur als "Notlösung" richtig aufsetze, weil er schon von Minute Null an leicht unangenehm drückt, was schon das Ende einer 2h Sitzung halbwegs unerträglich macht.
c) und der erste Kopfhörer, dessen Bügel stabil und gleichzeitig flexibel ist

Also ich finde den richtig klasse und kann den nur weiter empfehlen, was ich daher in diesem Thread getan habe.


----------



## Zybba (15. September 2018)

Ist in ordnung.


----------



## svd (15. September 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Als Mikro ist das von SVD verlinkte V-Moda zu empfehlen.
> Damit brauchst du wie gesagt kein zweites Kabel. Die Aufnahmequalität passt auch.
> 
> Ich persönlich fand die Kabelfernbedienung aber etwas nervig. Immerhin hat sie einen Clip. Ist aber Geschmacksache.



Es darf halt nicht vergessen werden, dass das Boompro  eine 3.5mm-Klinkenbuchse am Kopfhörer benötigt. 
Am DT wäre das Modmic dann doch besser.


----------



## Diabeetus94 (20. September 2018)

Habt ihr auch empfehlungen für On Ear Kopfhörer?


----------



## Zybba (20. September 2018)

Ich nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2018)

Ich hab die Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (2. Gen; wichtig wegen besserer Lautstärkeregelung) und bin damit vollauf zufrieden. Das Headset ist das bisher beste was ich je hatte. Zwar nicht ganz billig aber sein Geld allemal wert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (2. Gen; wichtig wegen besserer Lautstärkeregelung) und bin damit vollauf zufrieden. Das Headset ist das bisher beste was ich je hatte. Zwar nicht ganz billig aber sein Geld allemal wert.


Und ich hab die 1. Gen., kann mich daher mit positivem Echo nur anschließen. Dass sie drückt kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2018)

Drücken tut gar nichts. Und ich habe nicht gerade einen kleinen und zarten Kopf. Von der ganzen Haptik und vom Feeling ist das Headset top.


----------



## Batze (20. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Drücken tut gar nichts. Und ich habe nicht gerade einen kleinen und zarten Kopf. Von der ganzen Haptik und vom Feeling ist das Headset top.



Ist nicht Umsonst seit Erscheinen (2008, also Gen 1) unangefochten immer wieder und überall die Nr.1 in Sachen Headset. Gen.2 legt da noch einen drauf, sieht schicker aus und hat eben das was bei Gen 1 fehlte, nämlich die Lautstärke Regelung.


----------



## svd (21. September 2018)

Wenn  er, in erster Linie, die empfindlichen  Ohren nicht zu sehr drücken und nebenbei noch gut klingen soll,
würde ich jederzeit den Koss Porta Pro kaufen. (Vorsicht vor Fälschungen! Lieber bei bekannteren Anbietern bleiben.)

Das 80er-Jahre-Design ist Geschmacksache.  Das Kabel, da quasi ein Walkman-Kopfhörer, für den PC recht kurz. Da wäre eine
Audiobuchse am Monitor, oder ein Verlängerungskabel  gut. Das Kabel ist, im Bereich des Steckers,  anfällig für Kabelbruch, ist mir persönlich aber noch nicht passiert. Allerdings musste ich schon die Schaumstoff-Polster wechseln, die zerbröseln nach einiger Zeit.  Ein Mikrofon  kann nicht integriert werden, höchstens aufgeklebt, Modmic halt, oder ein Ansteck- bzw. Tischmikro muss her.

Aber mit 83g ist er wirklich leicht,  der Anpressdruck ließe sich sogar in drei Stufen einstellen.
300€-Sound würde ich nicht erwarten, das wäre unrealistisch, aber er ist ein guter Allrounder quer durch die Genres und ein braver Begleiter an Rechner, Konsole und Smartphone.


----------

